

Does Flip acquisition herald the rise of dumb tech? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/03/20/does-flip-acquisition-herald-rise-dumb-tech

======
pivo
easy to use != dumb

------
nazgulnarsil
No, it signals the maturing of the market and a diversifying into many niches.
A completely mature market will have products at many price points serving
many different needs. Most tech markets are not yet mature which is why there
is so much room for entrepreneurs.

------
ardit33
I have been looking for a digital camera that is just as simple as the Flip
video camera for my older parents. It is impossible to find one (any
recommendation is welcomed). I think there is a market out there, for very
simple devices that just do their work with no frills.

------
chaosmachine
I find his description of Drupal as "Internet-based dumb tech" interesting,
considering Drupal's reputation as a hard to use, high learning curve CMS.

~~~
brandnewlow
Those descriptors are very true. But Drupal qualifies as "internet-based, dumb
tech" because a lot of places still use the custom, desktop-based online
publishing apps that were created between 1998 and 2004 or so. There are
companies out there still charging an arm and a leg to create custom
enterprise CMSs for publishing companies. Meanwhile the Wordpress folks are
offering hosted "dumb tech" to VIPs for $500/month/blog and Drupal's founder
just launched Acquia, which aims to do the same thing for Drupal.

Compared to some of the CMSes I've used (the one at Slate.com is incredibly
complex, for example) Drupal is dumb tech.

